# William Gouge on the need to continue the work of religious reformation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2019)

William Gouge on the need to continue the work of religious reformation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2019)

Dear Daniel,

I was perusing your website for the first time a couple days ago, and I just want to say how much I appreciate your work there. The quotes are always good, and the fact that they are tagged according to subject matter just makes the resource indispensable. Many, many good nuggets there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks, Taylor. The categories need a bit more work, as I have expanded the number of categories and sub-categories over time. While that makes it easier to track-down specific topics, it also means that a lot of the earlier posts are not sufficiently categorised. For instance, an earlier post on the covenant of works may fall under "Covenant Theology", whereas a newer one will fall under "Covenant Theology" and "Covenant of Works".


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Thanks, Taylor. The categories need a bit more work, as I have expanded the number of categories and sub-categories over time. While that makes it easier to track-down specific topics, it also means that a lot of the earlier posts are not sufficiently categorised. For instance, an earlier post on the covenant of works may fall under "Covenant Theology", whereas a newer one will fall under "Covenant Theology" and "Covenant of Works".



Even so, even the work that has been done thus far has proven very valuable to me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

